# Nano fish shop??



## Robbie_boy16 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have been looking for some smaller nano fish and I can't seem to find any.
My question is does anyone know of a shop that carries more of the smaller nano fish?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Contact Reef Boutique 
They will order anything ! Almost anything!
[email protected]


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Robbie_boy16 said:


> I have been looking for some smaller nano fish and I can't seem to find any.
> My question is does anyone know of a shop that carries more of the smaller nano fish?
> Thanks
> Rob


If you know what you're looking for, it's just going to be a question of checking around. Or developing a relationship w some one you trust. The Big Al's close to me has a tank that they use for their nano fish, sea horses (sometimes) pipe fish, (sometimes) and other delicate fish that would get annihilated with the big boys. So I watch that tank. They don't have much right now. Summer, so they don't order a lot.

I've also done a lot of research to figure out what I want in my 30 gallon tank, cause nano tank also means fewer inhabitants. Once I know what I want, then it's just a matter of ordering it from a reliable source.

Kumar in Pickering had some sweet little nano fish a couple months ago but I don't remember what they were. I just remember thinking I hadn't seen them anywhere else.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

You just missed Ray's ORA order - keep your eye out on reefsupplies.ca - he does group orders from ORA.

http://www.orafarm.com/products/fish/

SUM (Seaumarine) in Markham carries a lot of the smaller gobies/blennies/dottyback - they have a sale on this weekend. If you are at SUM - check out Reefquarium - they also have a limited selection of smaller fish (they had yasha gobies there).


----------



## Robbie_boy16 (Feb 1, 2014)

Great thanks for the info guys
Rob


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Ken @ seaumarine always carries small stuff for nanos

He's got a sale going this weekend as well. Google it and check the specials


----------



## Robbie_boy16 (Feb 1, 2014)

deeznutz said:


> Ken @ seaumarine always carries small stuff for nanos
> 
> He's got a sale going this weekend as well. Google it and check the specials


Thanks. I went there an got a upside down goby


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Robbie_boy16 said:


> Thanks. I went there an got a upside down goby


OH NO!!! I hope it gets better !!


----------



## Robbie_boy16 (Feb 1, 2014)

manhtu said:


> OH NO!!! I hope it gets better !!


Hahaha lol 
He is doing great


----------

